# Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk



## Primeless (26. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Community.

Wie das Thema schon verrät habe ich ein Problem meinen PC über eine Powerlinebridge von devolo mit meiner neuen Fritzbox 7490 zu verbinden. 
Was ich versucht habe:
- Fritzbox neustarten 
- IP Adresse manuell eingegeben
- Winsock Reset
- ipconfig/renew
- Neuesten Realtek Ethernet Treiber 
- Ein Defekt ist auszuschließen, da die alte Fritzbox einen Tag vorher noch zuverlässig Internet bereitgestellt hat.

Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende 
Auf dem Laptop und der Ps4 läuft es einwandfrei. Habe mir die neue Powerlinebridge von devolo geholt weil mir das geraten wurde. Jetzt sitze ich auf immensen Kosten ohne Nutzen. Und wieder hoffe ich auf ein paar gute Ratschläge. Ich bin am verzweifeln. 

Liebe Grüße euer Primeless


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2016)

Ein paar mehr Infos braucht es schon

Laufen Laptop und ps4 über WLAN oder ebenfalls über powerline? Bzw wie sieht das Netzwerk überhaupt aus?
Funktioniert denn die Bridge überhaupt?
Wie ist der netzwerkadapter des PCs denn konfiguriert?


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Hallo Malkolm. 
Ja die Ps4 und der Laptop laufen über WLAN. Weil mein PC kein WLAN verbaut hat brauche ich die Powerline. Die Powerline von devolo ist neu gekauft und sollte funktionieren, zumindest tut es das bei anderen Geräten. 
Ich habe in der IPCONFIG gesehen, dass ich eine 169... Nummer bekomme. Ich denke dass die Fritzbox ein Problem mit meinem PC hat. 
Wie der Netzwerkadapter konfiguriert ist weiß ich nicht weil ich kein PC Fachmann bin. Habe nur etliche Lösungsvorschläge im Internet ausprobiert. 
So wie es aussieht bekomme ich keine IP von der Fritzbox und Windows gibt sich eine selber. 
Jetzt ist der Rat der Profis gefragt.


----------



## chewara (27. April 2016)

sieht mir danach aus, dass die Powerline Adapter keine Verbindung untereinander haben, und dadurch auch keine verbindung zur fritzbox zustande kommt.

haben die powerline dinger leuchten mit denen du den status der Adapter sehen kannst? ich habe welche mit 3 leuchten: LAN, LINK und Power. wenn ja, was sagen die Leuchten so  

eventuell mal andere Steckdosen versuchen. btw. Stecken die Adapter in Steckerleisten?


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2016)

Du kannst deinem PC mal eine statische IP im gleichen Netz zuweisen. Schau dazu mal auf deinem laptop nach dessen IP (dürfte wohl 192.168.2.X sein) und gib deinem PC eine nur im letzten Block abweichende IP (dann z.B. 192.168.2.Y, Subnetz 255.255.255.0, DNS 8.8.8.8). Damit umgehst du den DHCP der Fritzbox und kannst diesen Fehler auschließen. Danach solltest du in der Lage sein normal zu surfen, zumindest aber den Router zu pingen (ping 192.168.2.1 bzw. ping fritz.box). Sollte auch dies nicht funktionieren gibt es ein Problem mit dem Powerline Adapter. Letzteres ist durchaus wahrscheinlicher, als dass die Fritzbox deinen PC nicht mag


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Der Powerlineadapter hat aber bei Laptops von anderen funktioniert. Auch der neue von devolo.
Die Powerline hat eine leuchte in der Mitte, dass grün leuchtet wenn alles passt. Das tut es bei mir auch. Keine Fehlerquellen am Adapter zu finden.
Die Powerline steckt an einer großen steckerleiste mit boxen, pc, Ladekabel. An der Steckdose liegt es nicht, weil ein Tag zuvor der alte Adapter noch einwandfrei an der Steckdose funktionierte.


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Du kannst deinem PC mal eine statische IP im gleichen Netz zuweisen. Schau dazu mal auf deinem laptop nach dessen IP (dürfte wohl 192.168.2.X sein) und gib deinem PC eine nur im letzten Block abweichende IP (dann z.B. 192.168.2.Y, Subnetz 255.255.255.0, DNS 8.8.8.8). Damit umgehst du den DHCP der Fritzbox und kannst diesen Fehler auschließen. Danach solltest du in der Lage sein normal zu surfen, zumindest aber den Router zu pingen (ping 192.168.2.1 bzw. ping fritz.box). Sollte auch dies nicht funktionieren gibt es ein Problem mit dem Powerline Adapter. Letzteres ist durchaus wahrscheinlicher, als dass die Fritzbox deinen PC nicht mag



Ich denke was du meinst ist die IP manuell eingeben. Dies habe ich schon versucht. Fritboxen haben ja meist, wie du schon sagst, die 192.168.2.(und dann eine zahl von 2-253). Das hat leider nichts geholfen. Wenn ich mich irre sag bitte Bescheid.
Ein Problem mit dem Powerlineadapter kann möglich sein, dann ist das Problem aber durch die Fritzbox entstanden. Mit dem alten Router der Telekom und der alten Powerline hat alles problemlos funktioniert. Als die Fritzbox angeschlossen wurde war keine Verbindung mit der alten Powerline noch der neuen von devolo möglich.
Und wie du schon beschreibst.. Ich finde keinerlei WLAN Signal. Mit dem Handy sind 7 in der unmittelbaren Nähe, es ist aber nicht möglich eines davon mit dem PC zu sehen. Ich kann nichts anpingen, oder irgendwo einen Key eingeben.


----------



## Redrudi (27. April 2016)

Fritzboxen haben 192.168.178.xxx.Du solltest beim letzten Block aber über 20 sein,besser über 100 da kommt di Box nicht in schwulitäten mit den anderen geräten.


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Fritzboxen haben 192.168.178.xxx.Du solltest beim letzten Block aber über 20 sein,besser über 100 da kommt di Box nicht in schwulitäten mit den anderen geräten.



Ein neuer Tipp. Danke . Dass der Wert über 20 bzw. 100 sein sollte habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Werde ich aber definitiv mal ausprobieren.
Das Standardgateway gibt keine IP ausgibt. Das Standardgateway sollte doch die IP von der FritzBox sein oder? (Bei dem PC in meiner Arbeit ist es 192.168.178.1)


----------



## Redrudi (27. April 2016)

Genau,das ist der Standardgateway.Muß nicht über 100 sein aber die Box gibt ja erstmal von 20 aufwärts die IP`s raus und da kann es manchmal dazu kommen das es sich irgendwo beißt.


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Und was genau kann der Grund dafür sein, dass mein PC (oder die Powerline mit der ich das WLAN am PC imitiere) den Router nicht finden kann und somit keine Verbindung möglich ist?
Wie schon oben beschrieben, Treiber etc habe ich alles versucht. Manuell alles eingegeben wie "Malkolm" es geschrieben hat. Es muss an meinem PC liegen. Die Powerlines funktionieren an zwei verschiedenen Laptops im Haus.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Router (die Fritzbox) so zu gestalten, dass sie mich als PC "reinlässt"? Es tut mir leid dass ich mich oft wiederhole, aber ich brauche Hilfe


----------



## Redrudi (27. April 2016)

Ich denke mal das hat mit deinem Netzwerk Typ am PC etwas zu tun.Was hast du denn für ein Windows drauf? Mit netzwerktyp meine ich öffentlich,privat oder Arbeitsplatz.Hatte ich letzt mit einem Notebook.Neue Box von O2 bekommen und keine Verbindung über Wlan mehr herstellen können,immer nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk.
Ich vermute mal das hier  im Registry Editor hand angelegt werden muß.Schau mal hier Netzwerkprofile in Windows 8 loschen | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------



## Primeless (27. April 2016)

Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium drauf. Der Netzwerktyp ist automatisch ein öffentliches Netzwerk. Kann es auch nicht umstellen.
Habe die Netzwerkliste leicht löschen können bei Windows 7. Jedoch keinerlei Änderung.


----------



## Redrudi (27. April 2016)

Dann könntest du das Windows 7: Netzwerkstandort erzwingen | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog noch probieren.


----------



## Deep Thought (27. April 2016)

Ich stelle mal ein paar konkrete Fragen zur Fehlersuche:

Welche IP hat die Fritzbox?
Was ist am PC als IP, Subnetz und Standardgateway eingestellt?

Öffne eine Eingabeaufforderung und gib "ping [ip der Fritzbox]" ein. Klappt der Ping?


----------



## Primeless (28. April 2016)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Dann könntest du das Windows 7: Netzwerkstandort erzwingen | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog noch probieren.



Danke. Werde ich versuchen wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme.


----------



## Primeless (28. April 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal ein paar konkrete Fragen zur Fehlersuche:
> 
> Welche IP hat die Fritzbox?
> Was ist am PC als IP, Subnetz und Standardgateway eingestellt?
> ...



Also in der Benutzeroberfläche unter IPv4 steht die IP:   84.160.223.213  
Das verwundert mich jetzt sehr  weil ja sonst immer die Rede von 192.XXX war. 
Am PC ist automatisch nach dem Start von Windows eingestellt:
IP:   169.254.18.122
Subnetzmaske:   255.255.0.0
Standardgateway:   Der Bereich ist leer (schwarz)

Aber es gibt ein kleines Update. Heute früh habe ich den PC angeschalten und hatte auf einmal Internet. Habe sofort die IP gecheckt und es war die manuell eingegebene IP (192.168.178.25 + 255.255.255.0 + 192.168.178.1) von mir drin. Das Internet war jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen. Mich wundert es aber dass ich mit dieser IP etwas gefunden habe, weil die IP in der Fritzbox Benutzeroberfläche anders lautet (wie oben).
Um Google zu öffnen hat es 1 1/2 Minuten gedauert. Der devolo dLan 500 duo hat auch rot geblinkt was eine verminderte Geschwindigkeit singalisiert. 
Als ich dann die IP auf "automatisch beziehen" gestellt habe war wieder ein nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk vorhanden.

Aber laut Frankenstein: "Es könnte funktionieren!!"


----------



## Patapon (28. April 2016)

Ich habe versucht alle Einträge zu lesen und zu verstehen ist mir aber nicht gelungen, hier ein paar Lösungsansätze, hatte auch mal Probleme mit der Kombo Powerline PC/Drucker etc.

1. versuche doch mal den router "Fritz.box" anzupingen in der Kommandozeile ping 192.168.178.1 / ggf. tracert 192.178.168.1, geht das ?
2. Schließe dein Notebook/Laptop per LAN-Kabel an den die powerlan an und versuche auf das Internet, ping 192.168.178.1 / ggf. tracert 192.178.168.1, zuzugreifen, geht das?
3. Auf deinem Laptop kannst du die Netzwerksoftware von develo "cokpit pilot irgend etwas" installieren und siehst dann den Zustand.
4. Auf meinem Mainboard ist eine "Killer-nic" verbaut, als ich irgendwann  habe ich mal die neusten treiber installiert, dann ging plötzlich gar nichts mehr, konnte weder ins internet noch mein internes netzwerk z.B. drucker zugreifen.
Daraufhin habe ich solange ältere Treiber ausprobiert bis alles wieder funktioniert hat.


----------



## AUKMINI (28. April 2016)

Moin! Kleine Erklärung:
Was Du in der Fritzbox "siehst": Benutzeroberfläche unter IPv4 steht die IP: 84.160.223.213
ist die zu dem Zeitpunkt gültige "öffentliche" IP-Adresse, die Dir von Deinem Internetprovider zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.
Die ändert sich meist alle 24 Stunden oder wenn Du die Fritzbox aus/an machst oder die Internetverbindung in der Box trennst und neu aufbauen läßt.
Damit sollte das "klarer" sein... -> Das verwundert mich jetzt sehr weil ja sonst immer die Rede von 192.XXX war.
Deine Fritzbox wird eine IP 192.168.178.1 haben (wenn Du es nicht manuell geändert hast)...
WENN bei Deiner FritzBox dann DHCP eingeschaltet ist, so wird sie meist aus einem Bereich 192.168.178.20 - 192.168.178.200 eine IP-Adresse vergeben. Wenn Dein PC im Netz alleine ist, so wird er mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit also die 192.168.178.20 erhalten.
WENN Dein PC KEINE IP-Adresse vom DHCP-Server (der FritzBox mit eingeschaltetem DHCP) erhält, so wird er nach vergeblichen Versuchen auf seine DHCP-Anfragen eine willkürliche IP-Adresse aus dem Segment  169.x.x.x nehmen... so die Netzwerkkarte im PC auf DHCP eingestellt ist und nicht eine statische IP-Adresse hier eingetragen ist.
Dein Ergebnis: Der PC erreicht die FritzBox nicht bzw. erhält von dieser auf seine DHCP-Anfrage keine Antwort - ergo gibt er selbst der Netzwerkkarte eine Adresse 169.x.x.x
Damit Dürfte auch das "klarer" sein:
Am PC ist automatisch nach dem Start von Windows eingestellt:
IP: 169.254.18.122
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.0.0
Standardgateway: Der Bereich ist leer (schwarz)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bitte probiere noch folgendes:
Stelle Deine Netzwerkkarte im PC auf:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.10
SubNet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.178.1 
Starte nach diesen Einstellungen den PC neu...
Kannst Du jetzt in einer DOS-Box (cmd) mit "ping 192.168.178.1" erreichen?
Wenn JA - DANN trage noch die beiden DNS-Server von Google in der Netzwerkkarten-Config ein... 
DNS Server 1: 8.8.8.8 
DNS Server 2: 8.8.4.4
Denn bei statisch gesetzten IP-Adressen ohne DNS-Server kannst Du keine Namensauflösung haben (Google geht dann nicht)....

Alternative zur statischen IP-Adresse: Sicherstellen, dass in der FritzBox DHCP eingeschaltet ist und DNS - Server entweder konfiguriert sind oder der Haken gesetzt ist, die DNS-Server des Internet-Providers automatisch zu nutzen...

Bitte berichte hier wieder die Ergebnisse...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (28. April 2016)

http://www.devolo.de/fileadmin/user...re/software-devolo-cockpit-windows-v4-3-1.exe

Schon mal die Devolo App benutzt?
Die gibt dir auch ein paar möglichkeiten deine Geräte zu verbinden.


----------



## AUKMINI (28. April 2016)

Nachtrag: 
Deine Angabe: "Aber es gibt ein kleines Update. Heute früh habe ich den PC angeschalten und hatte auf einmal Internet. Habe sofort die IP gecheckt und es war die manuell eingegebene IP (192.168.178.25 + 255.255.255.0 + 192.168.178.1) von mir drin. "
Könnte auch zu Fehlern führen... Wenn Du Deinem PC eine statische IP-Adresse aus dem Kreis 192.168.178.20-200 gibst (so wie die von Dir eingestellte 192.168.178.25) und Du MEHRERE (andere) Geräte in Deinem Netzwerk hast, die sich ggf. schon erfolgreich mit der FritzBox verbinden können (z. B.: Fernseher, DVD-Player, Handy, Tablet, Internet-Radio,...) kann es sein, dass die von Dir fest eingestellte 192.168.178.25 bereits einem anderen Gerät zugelost wurde... dann erhält Dein PC auch keine IP-Adresse bzw. Verbindung... erst wenn das andere Gerät aus ist, kann Dein PC die Verbindung nutzen... 
Bitte gib dem PC eine Statische Adresse aus dem Bereich: 192.168.178.10-19 ODER 192.168.178.201-254
Da ist die Chance eine entsprechenden Konfliktes kleiner!


----------



## Primeless (28. April 2016)

Ich danke euch allen vielmals für die Vorschläge. Habe heute einen langen Arbeitstag vor mir (Immobilienmakler) und werde erst gegen 20 Uhr zu Hause eintreffen. Ich werde die Lösungsvorschläge ausprobieren und heute Nacht oder morgen Früh/Mittag die Ergebnisse hier berichten. Währenddessen könnt ihr mir so viele Vorschläge wie möglich unterbreiten. Da ich heute früh eine Verbindung aufbauen konnte ist also das Problem, dass meine Netzwerkkarte defekt oder die Treiber veraltet sind, ausgeschlossen richtig?
Es muss also an einer einem Problem mit der Software von Windows liegen wie ich das richtig verstanden habe?

MFG Primeless und einen schönen Donnerstag.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. April 2016)

Erfahrung die ich mit meinem adapter gemacht habe:

Bei ner steckerleiste  muss dass ding bei mir ganz am ende rein (also als erste dose am kabel) und alle anderen geraete dahinter.

Wenn ich in meiner steckerdose 6 geraete drine habe und am anfang davon den dlan adapter, streikt dieser.
Liegt wohl an stoereinfluessen durch die anderen geraete.


----------



## Primeless (28. April 2016)

Also.
Ich bedanke mich erstmal herzlich für alle die mit an meiner Situation herumgetüftelt haben!  
Ich habe die Lösung gefunden (zumindest für mein Problem).
Wie oben "warawarawiiu" schon angedeutet hat liegt es an den Steckerleisten.
Die Powerline welche am Router als Signalverstärker eingesteckt war, war an einer Steckerleiste. Meine Powerline in dem ersten Stock war ebenfalls in einer Steckerleiste. 
Steckt man beide Powerlines in Steckdosen und nicht in Steckerleisten funktioniert es auch, da sie so direkt durch den Stromkreis verbunden werden und nicht durch etliche andere Geräte in den Steckerleisten abgelenkt werden.
(Bei mir war jedoch egal ob die Powerlines vorne, hinten, in der Mitte oder sonst wo in der Steckerleiste waren)
Wie oben "warawarawiiu" schon angedeutet ha

Und noch einmal... VIELEN DANK EUCH ALLEN <3


#closed


----------



## chewara (28. April 2016)

Deswegen fragte ich ob sie in steckerleisten stecken , in Beitrag nr. 4 ...^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Primeless (28. April 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ob sie in steckerleisten stecken , in Beitrag nr. 4 ...^^
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Richtig, aber als ich dann die Powerline im ersten Stock in die Steckdose gesteckt habe ging es ebenfalls nicht. Als ich dann über der Verpackung von den devolo Powerlines hing kam es mir, dass die Powerline am Router ebenfalls in einer Steckdose stecken sollte .


----------



## Patapon (29. April 2016)

Das weiß man doch, das Powerline Adapter nicht in Steckdosenleisten gehören, meistens liegt immer ine Posteranleitung bei oder auf der Rückseite des Kartons oder in der Software zum einstellen gibt es unter "Hilfe/Optionen" auch diesen Hinweis, Powerlein Adapter sollen direk in die Steckdose und die Steckdose daneben, falls es eine gibt soll auch frei bleiben.

Wenn man eine Steckdosenleiste braucht, kauft man sich ein powerline mit Steckdose integriert und schließt die Steckerleiste am powerline an.


----------



## Primeless (29. April 2016)

Glückwunsch dass du es wusstest. Wenn du mit Wissen angeben willst wärst mal früher damit gekommen. Jetzt wirkt es nur noch überheblich und peinlich sich darüber lustig zu machen was andere nicht wussten.


----------



## Patapon (2. Mai 2016)

Primeless schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dass du es wusstest. Wenn du mit Wissen angeben willst wärst mal früher damit gekommen. Jetzt wirkt es nur noch überheblich und peinlich sich darüber lustig zu machen was andere nicht wussten.



Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich "Powerlinebridge" überlesen und dachte du hast ein generelles Problem mit LAN/Router, sonst wäre ich bei meinem Beitrag zuvor darauf eingegangen, hatte ja auch geschrieben, das ich nicht alle Post gelesen habe.

Es ist einfach Fakt, dass man auf den Karton schaut oder die Bedienungsanleitung in Poster Form, im Internet=Herstellerseite, in der Konfigurationssoftware.......an 4 Stellen wird man darauf hingewiesen die Dinger nicht an einer Steckdosenleiste anzustecken. Sogar bei Optimierungseinstellungen wird man darauf hingewiesen, dann gibt es sogar noch eine FAQ....Als ich damals und etwas später für einen Bekannten ein Powerlan/Powerline/d-lan gekauft habe gab es auch immer diese 4 Hinweise, macht nichts es ist "normal" heutzutage ohne sich zu informieren irgend etwas loszulegen, Generation Facebook/Whatsapp eben. 

Ich wollte in keiner weise mich über dich lustig machen, sorry wenn es so rüber gekommen ist, es war so wie eine Art Belehrung gemeint, das nächste mal genauer nachzusehen.


----------

